# Hymer Strom gauge (voltage load)



## reed (May 31, 2010)

I have a t-class Hymer with two gauges, one for battery, water tank and grey water tank the other has STROM written on it and a red section labelled Entladen and a green section labbelled Laden. I presume that this is meant to read the load drawn or charged ?? But the needle on the gauge does not move at all, I am unsure if this is actually to anything or faulty. Anyone have any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

reed said:


> I have a t-class Hymer with two gauges, one for battery, water tank and grey water tank the other has STROM written on it and a red section labelled Entladen and a green section labbelled Laden. I presume that this is meant to read the load drawn or charged ?? But the needle on the gauge does not move at all, I am unsure if this is actually to anything or faulty. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Reed,

I am not on mains at the moment, so am showing a slight discharge, ie, in the red. As soon as I start up, or plug in to mains, it'll show a charge, ie, in the green. When the 12v isolation switch is off (Aus), the needle reverts to the middle position.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## reed (May 31, 2010)

Thanks, I thought that's what should happen. The needle doesn't move at all so I have to find out why.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

An ammeter (ie your gauge) is placed in Parallel in an electrical circuit. This means a 12 volt supply from your battery supply goes to one side of the gauge and the other wire from the gauge goes to earth. You might have a break in the circuit or the gauge is just faulty. Check for a voltage first, if none, trace the wire back to the battery.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

No, an am-meter is placed in series, a volt meter is put in parallel.

To be specific, the Elektroblock in the Hymer contains a shunt and the current you draw (or charge) goes through that (i.e. in series). The shunt is a very low value resistor that will cause a slight voltage drop that is measured by a volt meter, and will give you a reading which is strictly speaking Volts (or rather milivolts) but can be callibrated in Amps. So the Ammeter is made up of the shunt and a voltmeter, it is usually in one box and called Ammeter although it measures a voltage drop over a resistor, and definitely will be placed in series.

You might want to look if there is a broken connectio between your meter in the control panel, and the Elektroblock that contains the shunt.

Pieter


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

reed said:


> I have a t-class Hymer with two gauges, one for battery, water tank and grey water tank the other has STROM written on it and a red section labelled Entladen and a green section labbelled Laden. I presume that this is meant to read the load drawn or charged ?? But the needle on the gauge does not move at all, I am unsure if this is actually to anything or faulty. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Cheers


Let me know how you get on as mine is exactly the same.


----------



## yzbob (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all, 

I have the same problem (and a load of others) with the strom meter in my hymer S555, seems that someone has messed up the wiring at some point in the past, which im trying to put right. 

With regards to the shunt mentioned above where exactly am i likely to find this fixed in the van? Can anyone tell me what cables are coming out of it and where they are going to.

Much appreciated

Thanks

Bobby


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

*discharge*

Dear Jock and Rita,

Having seen your avatar I am not surprised you have a slight discharge.
I suggest antibiotics.

A. Wilson (M.D.)


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

yzbob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have the same problem (and a load of others) with the strom meter in my hymer S555, seems that someone has messed up the wiring at some point in the past, which im trying to put right.
> 
> ...


The shunt is integrated in the Elektroblock, so have a look for a manual. They include circuit diagrams which will tell you which wires go to the shunt.

Pieter


----------



## yzbob (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Alan,

I have now got the circuit diagram someone just emailed it to me, im not sure what you mean by the electroblock? Im wondering where the physical location of the shunt is so i can check what is going in and out of it vs what is on the circuit diagram.

Appreciate u taking the time to answer

Thanks

Bob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: discharge*



alanedwin said:


> Dear Jock and Rita,
> Having seen your avatar I am not surprised you have a slight discharge.
> I suggest antibiotics.
> 
> A. Wilson (M.D.)


No1. You are off topic. 8O

No2. No antibiotics required thanks. A kiss and a cuddle never harmed anyone. 

Your imagination is obviously running riot. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

If the problem can't be fixed, go on ebay, a replacement panel is just over £100.....erm?!!!! but from Brownhills

Keith


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

The Elektroblock is a unit made by Schaudt that takes care of most of the electrics (charging, distribution, switch for fridge on 12V when engine running, split charge, etc).

It is in a box with fuses and plugs with lots of wiring on top (mine is blue). The shunt is in there, integrated in the circuit.


----------



## yzbob (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks peiterv,

i have the s555 (1994) i guess it doesn't have an electroblock, just has a fuse box with a few relays inside it. This is situated by the drivers door, next to the 12v cut off lever. the circuit diagram says it had a battery charger but no mention of an electroblock. (the battery charger is definitely not around anymore).
is it possible it wasn't built with an electroblock? or maybe it being missing is part of my problem, where abouts is yours located in the van? 

many thanks

bob


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, quite possible they started using the Elektroblocks later, maybe someone else knows?

Mine is in a compartment on the right next to the driver (RHD), but I suppose location will very much depend on lay-out.

You are right that if the van was originally made with an Elektroblock, that taking that out might have all kinds of consequences, including the Am-meter not working.

Pieter


----------

